
Ask HN: Why isn't Discord marketing to companies? - gtirloni
It seems the whole &quot;for gamers&quot; thing is a missed opportunity considering how much marketshare Slack has. Their app is consistently recommended on HN as replacement too. Are they better off as a &quot;gamer&quot; chat&#x2F;voice app?
======
muzani
I helped a Slack competitor with sales for one job. They said they avoided
marketing to tech companies because it's really hard to convince techies that
Slack is better than X, and many were fanatically attached to it.

However, they have a very good market share with non-tech companies - food
industry, construction, hospitals, etc.

It wasn't so much that it was a bad app for tech industry, more that it's hard
to penetrate the market. The other industries were dealing with WhatsApp
groups and needed something better, and even considering building a solution
themselves.

------
davidmott
I spent around a year building a game on iOS with a couple colleagues and we
only really communicated via Discord. However, whenever I'm building a product
for someone else outside of the gaming industry I mostly use Slack/Skype. I
tend the think the reason for this is that Discord is just a little more on
the casual side and they seem to be doing very well within their market. Thus,
sometimes it's better not to fix what isn't broken.

------
andrewfan
It might be that Discord does no want to compete with Slack/Teams but wants to
fully take a gaming/community niche while bigger players are fighting.

------
unlinked_dll
It doesn't satisfy business needs (saved history for all time mainly) while it
supplants WhatsApp and Facebook messenger group chats for casual groups very
well

